# CRANE OPERATIONS



## Freon (Jan 30, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I was asked to get "spun up" on doing some heavy lift planning. Anyone out there have any experience doing "Engineered Lifts" with large cranes and heavy, &gt;100 ton, loads? I need some reference materials.

Freon


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 30, 2008)

Freon said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> I was asked to get "spun up" on doing some heavy lift planning. Anyone out there have any experience doing "Engineered Lifts" with large cranes and heavy, &gt;100 ton, loads? I need some reference materials.
> 
> Freon


I don't imagine the Navy Crane Center (part of NAVFAC) would have much stuff of use in the their crane bible (P-307). I don' know anyone personally at the Navy Crane Center but if you waned to cold-call I could certainly get you some names and numbers.


----------



## Freon (Jan 31, 2008)

It is a start...Are you CEC?

Freon


----------



## abcoindia (Sep 26, 2011)

*AB&amp;CO Engineers has expertise in Material Handling solutions now gives you access to the modern material flow systems that improve Productivity, improve the working environment, cut the production delivery times and reduce storage and Handling costs. From simple manufacturing process to the most complex and demanding manufacturing process and logistics activities. ABCO Engineers has ABCO Products to suit to your applications.*


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 27, 2011)

I can ask around here on site, they did a 120t lift a couple years back on a new splitter column.

I do know they did full reviews of the transport, including transportation maps, crane failure maps, failure analysis, swing maps, soil density testing, etc etcetc

As a result of the soils report, they had to excavate 12' of soil where the crane mat was going to go and replace it all with an engineered fill.


----------

